# Opera



## Majimaune (Jun 18, 2008)

How awesome and sexy is the 9.5 version! Love it.

Anyway everyone should use opera. It is brilliant.


----------



## The Ace (Jun 18, 2008)

Tried it a couple of times, but I prefer Firefox.  Interestingly, firefox 3 is reputed to ask to remember passwords _after _you've logged on, a real bonus.


----------



## Joel007 (Jun 18, 2008)

I preferred the previous look of opera, but I can't get it back.


----------



## Lioness (Jun 18, 2008)

I havn't downloaded the new version yet, but I really like it.


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 18, 2008)

I've been playing with the new Opera and I'll say it's considerably better than the last time I tried Opera (few years back).  I'm still deciding if I like it or not.


Fx3 isn't too bad.  It's *faster* than previous Fx versions, that's for sure.


----------



## Overread (Jun 18, 2008)

what is wrong with IE7?


----------



## Nyomimi (Jun 18, 2008)

I used to use Opera -- but then it kept dying on me.   Now I use Seamonkey!


----------



## Joel007 (Jun 18, 2008)

I only use IE for downloading windows updates 

Not enough features, too many security holes and bugs.


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Opera!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



(That's all I have to say.)





Perhaps, Joel, you can download a previous version of Opera (Download Opera Web Browser), then install it to the same location as the one it's in now. I think, possibly, you can install older versions over newer ones...


----------



## Joel007 (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't want to reinstall, I just wanted an option for the old look but with the newer features!


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 19, 2008)

Does Opera have different skins or themes?  Find one of those clever folks who's good at that sort of thing and see if they'll design one.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 21, 2008)

Joel there are skins somewhere...I found them once. I'll try and find them again...Found.

Go Tools and then Appearance. There might be something in there.


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 21, 2008)

You beat me to it. 

Yes, no doubt someone, somtime, will design an old-style skin.


I have a purple gel scheme on my Opera. Very snazzy.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 21, 2008)

Oooh sounds cool Leish. I just have the normal one but I plan on changing it eventually.


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 21, 2008)

My Opera:







Tada!!!


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 21, 2008)

Seven tabs open?! Jees I generally only have 3 or 4 open.

It looks cool. Not what I would have though...Not my colour.


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 21, 2008)

I shut a few tabs, too.  Normall I have so many open they look about half a centimeter each. Then I remember to clear them out.


And I also have "sessions" saved, too, which saves all my tabs and windows, so I can have several windows with several tabs in each one...


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 21, 2008)

Ah yeah I think I used that once, when I had heaps of homework happening at once. I had two Operas open and then about 10 tabs in each. Plus a few Microsoft Words as well.


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 21, 2008)

7 tabs? c'mon... I generally have 3 diff browsers w/ 4-8 tabs each most days!


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 21, 2008)

Heh. You should see me when I _really_ get going. 

Sometimes I can't even see the cross in the tabs' corners... But then my system gets a little sluggish, and I notice that Opera's taking over 200k memory.


----------



## Lioness (Jun 21, 2008)

I have the theme thing that is based on Tokyo's fashion district. I forget what it's called. It looks quite cool though.


----------



## Pyan (Jun 21, 2008)

Do you mean Shibuya Pink, Lioness? Don't your eyes hurt after a while?..

Mine's Tango CL -nice and clean.


----------



## Lioness (Jun 21, 2008)

I think that's it, and nah...I don't have it bright pink thankfully. I think I have it blue.
My eyes did start hurting when I set it to Japanese, but then mum deleted it and dad's computer wont work with IMEs, because he has XP but an old version of Office, and it wont work with both.


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 22, 2008)

pyan said:


> Do you mean Shibuya Pink, Lioness? Don't your eyes hurt after a while?..
> 
> Mine's Tango CL -nice and clean.



Eesh! I tried the Shibuya Pink, and although it looked pretty in purple.... No, just no. I think my eyes would bleed. 

And I tried yours, Py. It looked fantastic - until I went to check my mail (F4). It made it unreadable, with this giant dark purple background behind my recipients list. 


So, I changed to SmartMenus.org with the "indigo" colour scheme added. Very subtle:


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 27, 2008)

Opera seems to have issues holding my 'last visited pages' as the 'home page'... baaaaad Opera.  I may have to dump you!


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 27, 2008)

Highlander, you can change that (like I have) by going to Tools > Preferences > General and it should be there somewhere that you can set it to blank page, page last viewed or home page and I think a couple of others.


----------



## Lioness (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok, I'm at dads now so I have a screenshot of what my Opera looks like. It doesn't hurt my eyes at all.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 27, 2008)

Thats nice Lioness. The thing I like about mine the most is when mine is like this. It looks cool. http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q291/Majimaune/Untitled-2.jpg


----------



## Lioness (Jun 27, 2008)

Ah...very nice.

my speed dial is pretty plain...but if I change the theme to a speed dial that I like:






It looks cool, but the rest of the theme looks weird.


----------



## Joel007 (Jun 27, 2008)

I do a search for new posts on the chrons, then I hold Ctrl+Shift and go down the list clicking on all the interesing ones!

Sometimes that's more than 50 pages open at once


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 27, 2008)

Majimaune said:


> Highlander, you can change that (like I have) by going to Tools > Preferences > General and it should be there somewhere that you can set it to blank page, page last viewed or home page and I think a couple of others.



Yes, I did that and it's not *keeping* the pages I told it to keep.  This... is a bad thing.  As I hate having to retype site addresses.  I have different places stored in different browsers - so I can open them and just see the stuff I wanna see... when I tell it 'use previous pages' (or whatever the setting is), and I open and get 'BLANK' - this is BAD.  And I no like it.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 27, 2008)

I imagine you can do it in the other browsers, but I've yet to find it - in Maxthon I can set up URL Keys and URL Aliases. The URL Keys are my F buttons, to which can be assigned multiple URLs, which will open when you hit the F button. For example, I have Chrons and another forum assigned to F11, a number of gaming sites assigned to F12, and so on.

A URL Alias is the same, except it's a word or phrase that I type in my address bar to open up the site linked to it. Only one URL per alias, though.


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, I do think that I may have cleared the browsing history, which may have wiped out my 'last visited pages', but still - I think it did it before and I *hadn't* done that.

And I don't like reassigning the 'F' keys - I had a keyboard where Microsoft had changed 'em all and 'F5' suddenly wasn't refresh and it was SUCH a pain in the mikta!


----------



## Lenny (Jun 27, 2008)

F5 and F1 and the only two I haven't re-assigned (F1 by default creates a new tab, and F5 is too useful to change). Do you actually use the other F keys for anything?


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah - I use F7 and F12... spell check and 'save'; F10 is 'open'... at least, in typical Microsoft programs.  (tho, technically, they're old 'word perfect' operations)

Plus - I'm used to those keys being used for other things at work - so reprogramming them takes too much memorization... I's lazy. *g*


----------



## Lenny (Jun 27, 2008)

If you don't use them for anything within the browser, though, then it might save you from the three-second memory of Opera. But don't tell anyone I said that, particularly not Leisha - she'll have my guts for garters!


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 27, 2008)

*takes guts and hangs them up*





> Yes, I did that and it's not *keeping* the pages I told it to keep. This... is a bad thing. As I hate having to retype site addresses. I have different places stored in different browsers - so I can open them and just see the stuff I wanna see... when I tell it 'use previous pages' (or whatever the setting is), and I open and get 'BLANK' - this is BAD. And I no like it.



Under the *General* tab in *Preferences*, Highlander, set the startup to *Show start-up dialogue*. That's what I use and it's never failed me in all my years.


----------

